# Jay Cutler & Phil Heath Training for Mr.O 2009



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2009)

this a pretty cool vid, they are training together using FST-7.

Videos -Flex Online


----------



## big_paul_ski (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for that link. im looking into putting a program together using fst-7 so ill be looking for as much info on that as i can get.


----------

